

Show HN: OneSet, the Vine for Fitness (Android Beta) - moezb
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.oneset.android

======
Djonckheere
Interesting app.

Some UX design feedback:

1\. The sort filter (sort by "new" and "hot") is bewildering.

2\. The search iconography gets lost on the teal coloured background. I would
suggest more visual contrast is needed. (make the search icon consistent with
the camera icon on the home screen)

3\. Branding: the script font used for the app icon logo ('OS' monogram) is
different from the full logo wordmark ('One Set') -is that intentional?

4.Inconsistent menu colour conventions: the header background is teal
(#00838f) on which a pale teal colour (#8ac6cc) is used to denote inactive
items and a pale white (#edf6f7) is used to denote an active menu selection.
The 'Category / Muscle group' toggle uses the inverse: teal (#00838f, the same
colour as the header bg) to denote the active selection and grey (#757575) to
denote the inactive selection. May I suggest consider using the darker teal
colour that appears on the landing screen ("Welcome to OneSet..." message) for
this toggle and follow the colour cues used in the top nav (i.e. #edf6f7 =
active, #8ac6cc = inactive)

5\. Menu orientation: considering the app only appears to work in portrait
mode the horizontal menu forces users to do a lot swiping back and forth (as I
found myself doing). May I suggest get rid of 'Home' and replace with an arrow
icon; represent 'Profile' with a gear or avatar silhouette icon or relocate to
the 'more' menu (the vertical "..." icon) that appears next to the camera icon
when you tap 'Profile'.

6\. Perhaps more on the subjective front, I would reconsider the rainbow of
colours used for the Category and Muscle group buttons.

------
moezb
For iOS users, we're going to be releasing our iOS beta in the coming weeks!

------
rubiquity
I always thought Instagram was the Vine for fitness. There's so many blatant
"fitness" videos that are really just butt shots posted to Instagram every
day. How do you plan on getting those people on your service? Or are you
targeting genuine fitness enthusiasts?

~~~
moezb
Instagram has an unorganized collection of fitness videos (among other
things). This platform is exclusively for exercise videos and targeted for
genuine fitness enthusiasts.

What's interesting is that there is a lot of quality fitness content on
instagram, but it's difficult to find amidst the sea of butt shots, cats, meal
plans, etc. We've created a unique categorization system that allows users to
find exactly what they are looking for. Our upvote/downvote system will ensure
that only quality content will be pushed to the top.

Where there is good quality content, users of all skill levels will follow.
It's a great tool especially for beginners to expand their workout routine.
I'd love to get your feedback on the app.

------
kylered
Looks like a clone of [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/throwdown-fitness-
community/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/throwdown-fitness-
community/id886061848?mt=8)

------
rndstr
I'm surprised this went past the Play Store filter for using "MyApp is the
PopularApp for XYZ". I was under the impression you are not allowed to mention
popular apps you are competing with.

------
mathieudargis
Hey Moezb, I first saw your app in one of Allen wong's fb post and I really
was impressed by it. It's great to see some apps made in Canada.

Keep up the good work!

------
ddw
Great idea! The ability to save videos to a "stack" is a genius feature
that'll help me mix it up at the gym.

Good luck!

------
misbah143
Looking forward for iOS version.

------
supercoder
Interesting you've gone Android first. Can make sense if you have a good
relationship with Google for a feature etc.

But the downside is Apple will certainly use it as a reason to not promote
your app in any new app features.

